# Decision time: DMR Rhythm or...



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I have been narrowing my options down for a new frame. I need a steel frame with horizontal drops and nice, short chainstays to run a 24" wheel in for urban riding and dirt jumping. More urban than dirt actually. 

The DMR Rhythm looks like a great pick and is cheap but I am wondering if I should pony up a little more for something "nicer". I work in a bike shop so my choices are limited to what we can get. My other two options are the Atomlab Trailpimp and .243 SL, which are both around the same price but a good bit more than the DMR.

So have any of you guys ridden these or have any thoughts on the issue. Some guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

take a look at the dmr transition, the same price as the rhythm and aimed more at street whereas the rhythm is aimed more at dirt


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DMR transition takes a 14mm rear axle, which can be either a good or bad thing depending on how you look at it. I have an Eastern with a 135X14mm rear hub and I dig it. so, what are you saying basically, you are limited to like $300 and only things you can get from your shop distribution? hmmm, you should have quite a few choices... I don't know if I would go the Rhythm route though...


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

The axle size is not much of an issue one way or the other for me but the Transition is a pound heavier. BikeSATORI, the 300 dollars and shop distribution is right on so I have a few to choose from. Putting the Rhythm aside what would your pick of the bunch be?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> The axle size is not much of an issue one way or the other for me but the Transition is a pound heavier. BikeSATORI, the 300 dollars and shop distribution is right on so I have a few to choose from. Putting the Rhythm aside what would your pick of the bunch be?


well, the axle size will make a big difference when it comes time for a wheelbuild... 
I can't really speak for either of those frames you've mention, never ridden them, but I have ridden a .243 FR, and highly disliked it, haha... but I don't know how it compares with the SL...
honestly, weight is a fairly big factor when deciding for me, but, the NUMBER 1 thing for me no doubt, is geometry. and niether of the latter two frames you mentioned are 24" specific frames. I think 24"er's should ideally have 15.5" cs's or less (which is possible on some 26 frames, but rare). I really don't know which companies your shop deals with, but all I can say, is pretty much the only frames I'd lay my money down on at the moment are the USB Molly (been looking for one lately actually), or possibly a Tonic Fab Fallguy, but those are pretty pricey frames, not to mention sold out for the season. can't really match either of their geometry yet in your price range, but you could wait for the Blackmrkt Riot, might be closer to your price range, and looks like it's pretty sick. :thumbsup:


----------

